

ShoutEm launches new iPad builder  - eniax
http://thenextweb.com/apps/2012/10/19/shoutems-app-builder-launches-ipad-support-lets-you-quickly-make-apps-youll-actually-love-using/
ShoutEm’s app builder launches iPad support, lets you quickly make apps you’ll actually love using
======
vikot
The Next Web loves us :). What can I say.

~~~
eniax
Good work guys, tnx for replying!

